# Barium Enema



## valmc (Jun 6, 2007)

I wonder if anyone can help me. I am worried now. I'm due for a barium enema 9.00 am tomorrow morning and have been on a reduced diet yesterday and today and have taken 2 lots of Picolax today. I'm so sore I needed a bath, and didn't quite make it out on time. I have green slimy mucous and I'm really worried now. Any one else had this problem?







Consultant is doing tests just to rule everything else out - he thinks it's IBS I have. Thanks.


----------



## 20749 (Apr 22, 2007)

valmc said:


> I wonder if anyone can help me. I am worried now. I'm due for a barium enema 9.00 am tomorrow morning and have been on a reduced diet yesterday and today and have taken 2 lots of Picolax today. I'm so sore I needed a bath, and didn't quite make it out on time. I have green slimy mucous and I'm really worried now. Any one else had this problem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bless your heart, how terrifically yucky. Don't we just get into the greatest stuff in this group?







That's pretty typical, I think, and they'll know how to deal with it if it hasn't stopped by tomorrow morning. I worried a lot about stuff like that, too, but no problem. Good luck with your test!Angie in Texas, US


----------

